# The Voyeur



## Efergoh (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## Efergoh (Oct 19, 2006)

must have been a dud, huh?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 19, 2006)

Okay:  it leans pretty far to the supernatural side but I like it's various elements.


----------



## Efergoh (Oct 19, 2006)

Supernatural, huh?

I was trying to go for more of a Peeping Tom/Paparazzi thing.


----------



## pursuer (Oct 20, 2006)

Efergoh said:
			
		

> I was trying to go for more of a Peeping Tom/Paparazzi thing.



Maybe a photo of you covertly taking a photo of her through the window would have done it 

It just dosen't appeal to me, just my two cents.


----------



## fightheheathens (Oct 20, 2006)

well i like it.

its kinda moody and stuff


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 21, 2006)

To me it does not feel "voyeuristic" ... she is just too normal. 
"Voyeur" suggests to me that someone photographs something that should not be seen by the public (through a window or so), but this is candid ... not voyeuristic.


----------

